# Need help on logging into and using metasploitable.



## ultraviolet123 (Sep 16, 2011)

*Need help on logging into and using metasploitable.*

I've tried searching the entire web for the commands that allow me access inside but i cant find any. 

First is this: *Metasploitable Login: *

Then I use 'msfadmin' as username and password here to get the next line: *[email protected]:~$*

What next now... 

This seems like a noob question, but i just cant get any proper answer to this anywhere.. 
Could someone please give me a complete tutorial on how to use metasploitable. I have the metasploitable on one VMware workstation and backtrack5 on another VMware workstation. 

How do i configure metasploitable... 
I posted this question on another forum but got very little detail on how to use metasploitable. 

Seriously need an immediate answer to this as soon as possible!! 

Thnx


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Not sure if you are trying to pull the wool over our eyes, but Metasploit is a Pen testing or Penetration Testing Framework. As such if you look at the rules for the forum you will find that we aren't allowed to help with anything which may be deemed illegal activities. Seeing as to how we can't tell what you are using it one I am not able to help you any further. 

If you have any questions please send me a pm and we can discuss the matter further.

Sorry.


----------

